# HIDs low beam help!



## EddieGTO2004 (Aug 17, 2015)

have an 2004 GTO and came with stock lights so i did hids on fogs and low beam (normal driving lights). the fog lights were super easy and worked fine BUT my low beam wont work. I have projector headlights got H1 bulb 6k and ballast they just flick and dont turn on... but i notice every time i plug it in on and off the high beams turn on (weird) so i went back to putting the stock bulb and now my headlights low beam and high beam turn on same time.

spend already all day to fix it anybody that knows let me know thanks!:banghead:


----------



## EddieGTO2004 (Aug 17, 2015)

cant find the sticky how to put pictures so i can upload some that i took.


----------



## EddieGTO2004 (Aug 17, 2015)

also everytime i plug in the stock bulb the high beam turn on also...idk what to do.


----------

